# Cheapest Ticket



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Thinking of disappearing for a few months from October.
Looking to need from Portsmouth to Bilbao (or similar).

Question is : what is the cheapest option?

Mine is 7.2 x 4.0m

Quote from Brittany is £840.

Seems a b it steep.

Any advice would be welcome.

Thx

Phil


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Seems about right. We are doing Portsmouth to Santander end of November. 8.9mtrs and 3.2 mtrs quoted £459 out £509 back. Then got a quote from C&CC £430 out and £459 back. Only other option is Dover- Calais and drive, risking the weather. Estimated cost with some tolls and diesel about the same. A lot less stressful and no wear and tear on the van plus 2 cruises included!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello,

We use that route at least once a year (used to use the POSL POB)

Have a look here

Driving through France January

Brittany Ferries Discounts

Santander Ferry or drive?

Toll Road v Ferry

I have only picked four, but there are lots of topics, many of which I have posted replies. There are arguments for and against and varying opinions.

The posts are fairly new so up-to-date.

If you want some more, the search does not work too well so, just type

"Bilbao and ferry"
"Sanatander and Ferry"

In and you might get some interesting returns.

If you need any help, just ask.

We used Brittany Ferries to go to Santander Last October/November by Car. Cap Finistere was fine on the outbound, The Ship Bretagne and it's clientele left a lot to be desired on the return.

We are booked to go in a couple of weeks with our Minbus to Bibao on Cap Finistere.

And again by motorhome in December to Bibao and return to Santander in January.

Best way for us.

TM

PS: Be careful if you are a Smoker mind!


----------



## Tomw (Mar 3, 2011)

There are plenty of comparison sites (listed below) about for finding the cheapest ticket. I've heard that Santander is a good port to use into Spain, particularly for coastal towns - and there are roadworks apparently which Santander avoids!

Comparison sites:
Ferry to Spain with AFerry.co.uk
Ferry to Spain with Ferrysavers
Ferry to Spain with AnyFerry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We live 10 minutes drive from Portsmouth's ferry port but still think its worth driving to Dover to get a cheaper crossing to France.

Then enjoy a leisurely drive down south.

Last year cost us £65 return.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Personally I cannot reccommend Brittany Ferries Pompey to Santander highly enough. We have recently been out and back on the Pont Aven and although yes, it is expensive, we thoroughly enjoyed the experience. We found the standard of service to be very good, the cabins were comfortable and the food and drink very good value. If I ever have the need to get to Northern Spain again I would not hesitate to use Brittany Ferries. We travelled out on Aug 30th and back on Sept 5th (a short trip for a family wedding) 1 Car, 4 People, 2 Cabins in each direction, total cost £980, but in our opinion worth every penny!!!

Caulkhead


----------

